# CNC Question



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

has anyone had any experience with Imotion or Xzero CNC kits? 
I was talking with the owner of these companies and can hook me up with a kit
4' x 4' bed nema 34 steppers mach3 with linux for around $2000


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Tony, I have not seen this one. There are several on the market today. Check and look at others as well. One of the things to look for is the size of the screw rods. Many of these travel rods are not as large as they need to be. This causes issue when running the CNC. Just something to check. I cannot tell exactly from the pictures, but these drive rods seem a bit small.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I notice the Xzero CNC kits are from Canada, they have a facebook page but I didn't see a web site. 

I think I would like a little more information like a list of specs and possibly videos.

Questions would be what is included. Design software? Control software? Control box and power supply included? 120v of 220v? Is the mount for a router or spindle included in the price? What other equipment or attachments are included or available (spindles, dust collection, 4th axis, t-track table, vacuum table, ...)?


----------



## TinmanCarving (Mar 8, 2015)

I own an Xzero Predator. It is not a model he makes anymore, but it is basically a 40 x 60 x 8 machine.
I will tell you this about doing business with George (Xzero owner). Make sure you ask him exactly what is being supplied for what you are paying. His pictures often show add on components that are not labeled as such. I mean you need to ask about the little things too...screws, brackets, etc.
Also take inventory and be sure to compare against your notes from previous conversations.

Do not let any of the above make you decide not to do business with him. I shared all of that just to prepare you in case you do business with him.

That being said, his quality is fantastic. His engineering is fantastic.

You will not regret the purchase at all. Especially once you experience the thoroughness of his engineering that is reflected in the ease, and accuracy at assembly time.

Please post up what is included in that kit in detail once you validate it with George. At that price I will buy 2 more just for future projects.

Oh yeah, my machine was over 5k, but I added the aluminum extrusion top, additional back braces, and anodizing.
One last thing, those ball screws will most likely be 25mm dia. Go with the 2510 on X and Y, and 2505 on Z.

I'll gladly answer any further questions about my experience if you want to know more.

Rob

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> I notice the Xzero CNC kits are from Canada, they have a facebook page but I didn't see a web site.
> 
> I think I would like a little more information like a list of specs and possibly videos.


I can't find a website either ,what kind of company doesn't have a website this day and age?
Kind of a red flag imo . 

2K seems rather optimistic to me . Will be interesting to see the outcome . 
I'm more prone to going with rack & pinion anyways , this way you can easily upgrade to a larger size in the future .

I found some posts at CNC Zone , and the owner was MIA for a while from possible health issues. Hopefully George is ok


----------



## TinmanCarving (Mar 8, 2015)

Inmotion.com

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TinmanCarving said:


> Inmotion.com
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Maybe I need a better search engine than google , as that brings up everything but CNC's lol.

Ok I figured it out . Inmotioncnc.com


Looks like he's using 25 series linear rail . Heavy duty stuff , as CNCrouterparts only uses 20 series I was told .
He sells them up to 10', which is a no no with lead screws . I can't see an issue with a 4'x4' though


----------

